# GitHub nicht erreichbar vom Entwicklungsrechner



## Thallius (13. Feb 2020)

Hi,

ich entwickele Software für eine Firma mit eigenem GitHub Server. Dieser ist natuerlich nur über das Intranet der Firma erreichbar und dafür habe ich nur einen kleinen 13" Laptop von der Firma zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen. 

Auf diesem kann ich natürlich nicht entwickeln. 

Wie kann ich das jetzt am einfachsten handhaben? Natürlich kann ich jede Version die ich commite auf den Laptop kopieren und dann dort nochmal comitten. Aber das ist schon ziemlich aufwendig.

Ist es eventuell möglich, dass ich einfach das Ganze .git Verzeichnis von meinem Developer Rechner bei Bedarf auf den Laptop kopiere und dann alles auf den GutHub Server pushe und dabei das bereits vorhandene komplett ersetzt wird oder sowas?

Gruß

Claus


----------



## mrBrown (13. Feb 2020)

Gibt viele Möglichkeiten.

Einfaches kopieren ist eine Variante.
Eine andere wäre, das Repo auf deinem Hauptrechner als weiteren Remote auf dem Laptop hinzuzufügen. Der Laptop hat dann zwei Remotes, dort kannst du dann jeweils vom passenden pullen und zum passenden pushen.
Eine weitere wäre git patch.


----------



## kneitzel (13. Feb 2020)

Die technische Seite hat @mrBrown gut beantwortet. Von meiner Seite ggf nur der Hinweis, dass dieses Vorhaben rechtlich evtl. problematisch ist. Du überträgst Daten der Firma auf Drittsysteme, die nicht unter der Kontrolle der Firma sind. Das Vorgehen würde ich mir zumindest einmal bestätigen lassen.

Was ist das Problem? Ist der Rechner so schwach, dass eine Entwicklung auf Grund der CPU / Speicher oder langsamer Festplatte nicht möglich ist? Oder ist es "nur" der kleine Bildschirm? Ich würde diese Thematik in der Firma thematisieren (Mich interessiert das nicht wirklich) und nicht Daten eigenmächtig kopieren....

Und so du da als Arbeitnehmer bist, obliegt die Auswahl der Arbeitsmittel und die damit verbundene Verantwortung dem Arbeitgeber. Bei einem Werkvertrag sieht es oft anders aus, aber das ist dann in der Regel explizit im Vertrag geregelt. Als AN dürfte bei einer größeren Firma diesbezüglich der BR als Ansprechpartner nicht schlecht sein. Ich hatte diesbezüglich auch schon diverse Gespräche, da ich mir auch bessere Arbeitsmittel wünsche ...

Edit: technisch problematisch in rechtlich problematisch geändert. Danke für den Hinweis @mrBrown


----------



## mrBrown (13. Feb 2020)

JustNobody hat gesagt.:


> Von meiner Seite ggf nur der Hinweis, dass dieses Vorhaben technisch evtl. problematisch ist.


Rechtlich meinst du, oder?


----------



## kneitzel (13. Feb 2020)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Rechtlich meinst du, oder?


Oh ja, natürlich. Irgendwie muss ich da beim schreiben gedanklich noch mal zu Deinen technischen Erläuterungen abgeschweift sein.... Aber das ich die rechtliche Seite problematisch finde wird hoffentlich bei den folgenden kurzen Erläuterung deutlich.


----------



## Thallius (13. Feb 2020)

Um das Thema nicht komplett abschweifen zu lassen. Ich bin nicht angestellt ich arbeite als selbständiges Unternehmen. Von daher kann ich meine Arbeitstitel selber wählen. Natürlich musste ich ein entsprechendes NDA unterschreiben indem auch genau geklärt wird wie die Daten auf meinem Rechner zu sichern sind und das ich natürlich keine externen oder unverschlüsselten backups machen darf etc...

Und ich habe keine Verbindung vom Firmenrechner zum Entwicklungsrechner. Kopieren kann ich tatsächlich nur mit einem USB Stick.

auf dem Laptop werde ich sicherlich nicht entwickeln alleine schon weil es ein Windows Rechner ist,


----------



## mrBrown (13. Feb 2020)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Und ich habe keine Verbindung vom Firmenrechner zum Entwicklungsrechner. Kopieren kann ich tatsächlich nur mit einem USB Stick.


Alles von mir genannte ist auch per USB-Stick möglich.

Ich würde am ehesten mit Bare-Repo auf dem Stick arbeiten.

(ist zwar wahrscheinlich in allen Varianten Vertragswidrig, aber das ist deine Sache...)


----------



## kneitzel (13. Feb 2020)

Wenn der Stick verschlüsselt ist, dann sollte es doch ok sein oder zumindest relativ unkritisch.

Der Weg, den ich wohl gehen würde, wäre einfach VeraCrypt nutzen - dank portabler Version muss man da nicht einmal etwas installieren. Unter Mac OS wäre dann aber das OSXFuse zu installieren um eine vernünftige Performance zu haben... (Linux Version gibt es natürlich auch, aber ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass Du mal in einer Diskussion Pro Apple aufgetreten bist ... Sorry, falls ich mich da jetzt irren sollte!)

Wenn es eine Lösung ist, die ggf. hinterfragt wird, dann könnte man sich überlegen, ob man der Firma bekannte Lösungen anbietet. Da wäre dann z.B. auch die Nutzung von Bitlocker denkbar (Mac-Lösung wäre dann ggf. https://www.easyuefi.com/bitlocker-for-mac/bitlocker-for-mac.html  oder https://www.isunshare.com/bitlocker-genius/ oder vergleichbare Lösungen. Ein Kollege nutzt sowas, aber ich habe keine Ahnung, welches Produkt er nutzt. Ich habe da keine Erfahrungen. Und auch hier wieder: Gibt natürlich auch Lösungen für Linux ...)


----------

